

What it takes to run Stack Overflow - JonoW
http://nickcraver.com/blog/2013/11/22/what-it-takes-to-run-stack-overflow/

======
wil421
I am interested to find out why they use MS products over something on linux
combined with other open source options.

~~~
jc4p
It's simply because that's the stack we know and can utilize the best. We do
have some non-MS stack things running but the stack we use is the one we know
how to optimize and manage the best.

~~~
JasonPunyon
Really it's because the three guys who started it knew that stack the best.
The rest of us are just hangers on :)

------
mathattack
I'd be interested to learn more about how they analyze the data too. Managing
page requests on the web is very important. But they're also left with an
enormous social graph of usage and expertise. I'd be interested in what their
setup is for that.

------
k__
"Now that we know how Stack Overflow performs on its current hardware, next
time we can see why we don’t run in the cloud."

inb4 "because we're running mainly on MS software"

;)

\-- edit --

why the down-votes? I read about other websites, like POF, who run on MS
software and their server-architecture is monolithic, too. The time I read
about it, the page run on 2 big Xeon machines.

~~~
jc4p
I didn't downvote you but I would assume it's because your message seems like
the beginning of a flamewar and is also poorly written (Reddit quality).

If you are actually interested, here's a report one of our sys admins did a
couple years ago estimating how much it would cost to have us running on "the
cloud" \- [http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/73969/what-would-
sta...](http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/73969/what-would-stack-
exchanges-yearly-expenses-be-if-it-were-to-be-using-a-third-pa/73978#73978)

